# كيف أعرف حجم الحموله من خلال رقم الشاصى



## mohyeldeen (19 يناير 2012)

أخوانى الكرام
كيف يمكننى معرفه حجم الحموله لسيارات المرسيدس أكتروس من خلال رقم الشاصى
على سبيل المثال 
wdb9541161k808370
هذا رقم شاصى لسياره أكتروس 
كيف يمكننى معرفه حجم الحموله من خلال رقم الشاصى
يعنى هل هى 3848 أو غير ذلك 
وكيف يمكننى معرفة باقى التفاصيل عن هذه السياره من خلال رقم الشاصى
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله ارسلان (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ان رقم الشاصي لا يفيد في معرفة حمولة الشاحنة
و إليك هذا الرابط لتعرف المزيد من المعلومات من خلال رقم الشاصي
http://www4.mercedes-benz.com/e/trucks/actros/betriebsanleitung/vertiefen/N2918D.html


----------



## mohyeldeen (21 يناير 2012)

عبدالله ارسلان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ان رقم الشاصي لا يفيد في معرفة حمولة الشاحنة
> و إليك هذا الرابط لتعرف المزيد من المعلومات من خلال رقم الشاصي
> http://www4.mercedes-benz.com/e/trucks/actros/betriebsanleitung/vertiefen/n2918d.html


 
أشكرك أخى الكريم
ولكن إذا ذهبت للوكاله وأعطيتهم رقم الشاصى فإنهم سيعطونك كل المعلومات عن السياره
وهذا البرنامج هو ما أريده


----------



## mohyeldeen (21 يناير 2012)

يقال أن هذا الوقع يعطيك كل بيانات السياره منذ ولادتها
ولكنى أجهل اللغه الروسيه


http://old.mbclub.ru/mb/vin/?lng=eng


----------



## عبدالله ارسلان (21 يناير 2012)

هل انت متأكد من صحة رقم الشاصي؟
لأنني قمي بتجربته و تظهر لي نافذة تقول
Invalid model designation
أرجو التأكد من الرقم و بعد ذلك سأقوم بتزويدك بكل ما يتعلق بتلك الشاحنة
تحياتي


----------



## mohyeldeen (21 يناير 2012)

عبدالله ارسلان قال:


> هل انت متأكد من صحة رقم الشاصي؟
> لأنني قمي بتجربته و تظهر لي نافذة تقول
> invalid model designation
> أرجو التأكد من الرقم و بعد ذلك سأقوم بتزويدك بكل ما يتعلق بتلك الشاحنة
> تحياتي


 
هذا الرقم الصحيح 
wdb9541611k808370

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله ارسلان (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز تجد في المرفقات معلومات عن الشاحنة التي تستفسر عنها
موديل الشاحنة هو 3348 و هي 6x4
يعني ان حمولة محاورها هي 33 طن و قوة المحرك هي 480 حصان ميكانيكي
و سنة الصنع هي 2003


----------



## mohyeldeen (22 يناير 2012)

عبدالله ارسلان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي العزيز تجد في المرفقات معلومات عن الشاحنة التي تستفسر عنها
> موديل الشاحنة هو 3348 و هي 6x4
> ...


 
ألف شكر أخى الكريم


----------



## ميس الحلوة (3 أغسطس 2013)

أنا كما أعرف الحمولة تعرف من الأطار :


----------

